# YourDirectorAI | FREE OBS AI Camera Switcher



## SaveTheHuman5 (Nov 17, 2022)

SaveTheHuman5 submitted a new resource:

YourDirectorAI | FREE OBS AI Camera Swicther - Switch your video scenes in unattended automatic way, in real time. Improve your live streams.



> *AI Video Switching.*
> Switch your video scenes in unattended automatic way, in real time. Improve your live streams, virtual meetings, presentations or classes. Save time on the creation of your videos. Add a pro look to your Webcam streams, or DSLR stream setup. YourDirectorAI works with any Windows computer and any GPU, no special graphic card required. The power of professional multicamera stage at your...​



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Agape Multimidia (Nov 23, 2022)

@SaveTheHuman5 Hello! My name is Fabio, I did a live on my channel about your software. Thanks for the initiative, it's a great project!


----------



## SaveTheHuman5 (Nov 25, 2022)

Thanks so much for covering Fabio! great video!!!
An update of the software is coming, there is a lot to do related to this project in order ot make better and better  :)
I'm very happy duet's first positive reactions.
Thanks again!


----------



## Spanisch24 (Dec 1, 2022)

I love this software!
My English is not the best - I apologize.
And I just started playing around with this tool.
But I am 100% sure that I will use it often in my job - online Spanish teacher (not English!)
My first try ...


----------



## THE R3Y3S (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi, when i try to use the virtual camera of the app, on obs i get the black screen


----------



## SaveTheHuman5 (Dec 12, 2022)

Spanisch24 said:


> I love this software!
> My English is not the best - I apologize.
> And I just started playing around with this tool.
> But I am 100% sure that I will use it often in my job - online Spanish teacher (not English!)
> My first try ...


Thank you! a new version 1.2 is available now! take a look! :)
For sure I speak Spanish, if need help, just open a new post in Spanish on https://ydai.pro/


----------



## SaveTheHuman5 (Dec 12, 2022)

SaveTheHuman5 updated YourDirectorAI | FREE OBS AI Camera Switcher with a new update entry:

Changelog v1.2:



> *YourDirectorAI version 1.2 - 12-12-2022*
> Bug fix:  NDI does not work in a major part of cases, this happens due to how internal tests are conducted.....now NDI works perfectly.
> Deprecated: algorithm 1 is now deprecated and is replaced by a new version of what is called algorithm 2 in version 1.0.
> Improvement: changes and improvements on some internal AI procedures, now AI switches are ultra-reliable.
> Improvement: added tooltips, learn more about how to use the software just enabling...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## azamet (Dec 13, 2022)

websocket connection is not working


----------



## SaveTheHuman5 (Dec 13, 2022)

azamet said:


> websocket connection is not working


Hello, please check the user guide:  https://ydai.pro/user-guide/ and follow the instructions, you can see specific instructions for OBS 27x or for OBS 28x +.  If continue with the problem, you can create a free account and use the support forum:  https://ydai.pro/forum/


----------



## SaveTheHuman5 (Dec 13, 2022)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Hi, when i try to use the virtual camera of the app, on obs i get the black screen


Apologize for the late reply.
You can create a free account and use the support forum:  https://ydai.pro/forum/
I think is better you open your own post in order we can provide better support.
Also please update to version 1.2 and check if now is fixed.


----------



## Spanisch24 (Dec 14, 2022)

Para los interesados que prefieren el español und breve introducción ...YDAI en español


----------



## SaveTheHuman5 (Tuesday at 12:40 AM)

Thanks for the video in spanish and happy new year to everyone!
A great update is coming early 2023   :)


----------

